# Did Bruce further simplify his jkd?



## Blitz (May 19, 2018)

A while ago I read somewhere that before his death bruce was only training a few basic high percentage moves daily. Does anyone know if there is any truth to this ? I know dont believe everything on the net, but i recently read about hicks law and reaction time and this theory seemed interesting.


----------



## Headhunter (May 20, 2018)

Maybe he did but I'll be honest Bruce lee did talk a load of crap sometimes. Fantastical martial artist but he said a lot to make himself sound good. For example he often said forms were useless and should never train them but his students have claimed he taught forms and practiced them himself as part of his daily workout. Also his whole no style thing well that's nonsense because his base was wing Chun so he obviously had a style and frankly you do need a style to learn the basics of martial arts which are by far the most important things


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 20, 2018)

Hick's law is often misapplied when discussing martial arts. It's about a cognitive process for selection, which probably can't be reliably generalized to fight responses. There's a mountain of anecdotal evidence (I"m not aware of any scientific studies) that suggests it doesn't apply, at least not as simply as it is often discussed.

I can't speak to what Bruce Lee did late in life, but let's assume that's what he did. I know some other experienced martial artists who similarly focused most (not all) of their training on just a few key things (principles, movements, or techniques), at least for periods of time. But they could only do that because they studied enough material to figure out what was most important to them - that will vary by person.


----------



## Danny T (May 20, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Hick's law is often misapplied when discussing martial arts. It's about a cognitive process for selection, which probably can't be reliably generalized to fight responses. There's a mountain of anecdotal evidence (I"m not aware of any scientific studies) that suggests it doesn't apply, at least not as simply as it is often discussed.
> 
> I can't speak to what Bruce Lee did late in life, but let's assume that's what he did. I know some other experienced martial artists who similarly focused most (not all) of their training on just a few key things (principles, movements, or techniques), at least for periods of time. But they could only do that because they studied enough material to figure out what was most important to them - that will vary by person.


Yeah...I tend to spend a lot more time working on specific aspects of my personal art.
There are a whole host of development training I no longer do. 
Why...Because those attributes have been developed.
I no longer practice footwork drills (other than teaching) however, that doesn't mean I don't do footwork.
I no longer practice specific kicking or kneeing drills but that doesn't mean I don't kick or knee.
I no longer practice specific hand attribute development drills but that doesn't mean I no longer use those attributes that were developed from them.


----------



## Buka (May 20, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Hick's law is often misapplied when discussing martial arts. It's about a cognitive process for selection, which probably can't be reliably generalized to fight responses. There's a mountain of anecdotal evidence (I"m not aware of any scientific studies) that suggests it doesn't apply, at least not as simply as it is often discussed.
> 
> I can't speak to what Bruce Lee did late in life, but let's assume that's what he did. I know some other experienced martial artists who similarly focused most (not all) of their training on just a few key things (principles, movements, or techniques), at least for periods of time. But they could only do that because they studied enough material to figure out what was most important to them - that will vary by person.



The Hick's law should actually be referred to as the Hick-Hyman Law. But Ray Hyman gets no love. Being from Massachusetts and all. And I know Gerry's opinion of Massachusetts.


----------



## Blitz (May 20, 2018)

thanks for the info everyone


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 20, 2018)

Buka said:


> The Hick's law should actually be referred to as the Hick-Hyman Law. But Ray Hyman gets no love. Being from Massachusetts and all. And I know Gerry's opinion of Massachusetts.


I seem to oscillate back and forth between the two names - mostly just using whatever someone else uses. Hyman's contribution is probably as important as Hick's, and clarifies both the alternative linear relationship and some of the exceptions.


----------



## DanT (May 21, 2018)

*Oakland Curriculum*
1. Salutation

2. Kicking Drills:
a. Five corner kicking: alternating kicks between left and right foot.
b. Five corner kicking: from low to high.
c. Clockwork kicking: real-time kicking with the closest weapon.
d. Combination clockwork kicking & hitting: advanced.
Key: real-time, no hesitation, closest weapon to closest target.

3. Stance: Bi jong
a. Lead stance: shuffle, front, rear, side.
b. Form is the essence, balanced, smooth, feet stay on the ground, (skating)
c. Strictly lower body movements: each movement is independent.
d. Comfortable and alive, natural bounce, not rigid or stiff with hops or jumps.
e. Shuffle to various strikes and kicks.
Key: be alive and comfortable.

4. Evasive Maneuvers
a. Evade various strikes (some exaggerated to make easier)
b. Evade various kicks.
c. Evade various combinations of strikes and kicks.
d. Minimal movement to make opponent miss.
- Know what position and distance is safe for you.
- Individualize and adapt to the size and reach of the opponent.
f. Evade and counter: after learning the above.
Keys: Better to miss by an inch then to block by a mile.
- To block is to get hit.
- Don't engage the opponent, disengage him.
(e.g. don't tangle yourself in blocking and trapping movements)
- The whole idea is to intercept his physical and emotional intent to hurt you.

5. Classical versus the New (modern)
a. Sil lim tao: performed the classical way.
b. Regarding trapping: cut the movement in half for realism.
- Concentrate on speed and economy.
Key: economy of motion, efficiency.

c. Hook punch: closer to the body then a boxer.
- Elbow next to the rib, much tighter and compact.
Key: centerline theory (from the center, not outside or wide).
- Take the skin (or paint) off of your ribs.
d. Rear heel kick: tighter, more centered.
Key: Take the skin (or paint) off the inside of your legs.

6. Separate punching drills:
a. Centerline punching (rapid): straight-line blast with closing footwork.
b. Separate kicking drills
- Two Aspects for improved kicking:
1. Power: Water in the hose analogy for transfer of force through target.
2. Speed: Whip analogy for speed of recovery:
(e.g. shoe laces pop, kicking a gnat out of the air)
c. Combine, blend power with speed drills, make adjustments.
Keys: Delivery system - instant, fast relaxed.
- Hand before foot
- Non-telegraphic (no pre-steps or stutter steps)(for punching: no flinching)
- Complete emphasis on speed and economy of motion.
- The less you move the better.
- Clean and sharp as a two edged sword, pure Chinese Kung-Fu.
- Power comes with time, sometimes years; on the spot power.
- Speed comes with accuracy.
- Proper form and body alignment with balance.
- Footwork is supposed to be light and easy, not jumping around stiff, but relaxed and smooth without deliberation, angular and instant.

7. Basic Trapping.
a. Pak sao
b. Lop sao
c. Gong sao
d. Jut sao
e. Tan sao
f. Bong sao
g. Economy of motion: cut these movements in half.
h. One hand trap
i. Two hand trap
Key: Trapping is only a by-product.
- Hit, hit and more hit: not trap, trap and then hit.
- While engaging an opponent, if there's emptiness…Hit.
- Skim and glide with friction but let the Chi flow.

8. Line drills (Quiet awareness)
- Sensitivity: Touch vs. Non-Touch.

9. Distance: Measure your distance
a. Safe
b. No man's land
c. Gates, body positions, and zones
Key: Put yourself where you're safe and the opponent is not.
- Circle to the outside of the strong side, away from rear hand.
- Immobilize the lead leg or hand, after you hit, not before.

10. Practice Drills
a. Attack and defense.
Key: Stun him first, before obstruction, to break his rhythm or forward momentum.

11. Apparatus training
a. Finger jab
b. Straight blast
c. Side kick: shin, knee target
d. Side kick: power through target
e. Strikes to traps
f. Kicks to traps
g. Bridging the gap
h. Basic wing chun traps
i. Strike to hand immobilization to takedown
j. Kick to leg immobilization to takedown
k. Backfist (high to low, low to high)
Keys: All trapping concludes in hitting
- Don't punch and kick at an opponent, kick and punch through him
- Broken rhythm (Don't be predictable)
- Using the stop-kick as a jab as you incorporate it in footwork
(e.g. be loose, fluid, Ali-like)

12. Burning Step: hand to foot impetus.

13. The pendulum: avoidance then following back swiftly and instantaneously.

14. Basic and primary goal: Each student must find his own
- Identifying the tools
- Using the tools
- Sharpening the tools
- Dissolving the tools
In adapting to the opponent:
- The Three Phrases:
a. Ice: solid, unchanging, rigid.
b. Water: liquid, flowing.
c. Steam: gaseous, focused pressure.

*Los Angeles Curriculum *
Fitness Program
a. Alternate splits
b. Waist twisting (three times to each side)
c. Run in place
d. Shoulder circling
e. High kicks
f. Side kick raise
g. Sit-ups
h. Waist twisting
i. Leg raises
j. Forward bends

Punching:
(Hanging paper, glove, glove pad, wall pad, heavy bag)
a. Warm-up - the letting out of water [the idea of dropping the hammer loosely]
b. The straight punch (left/right)
- with pursuing
c. The entering straight right
- high
- low
d. The back fist

Kicking:
a. Warm-up - (left/right)
- letting out of water
- the whip
b. Side kick - (left/right)
[note: choice of group training method]
- Facing two lines
- In group
- One student comes out
c. Straight kick - (left/right)
d. Rear kick
e. The shin/knee/groin kicks
f. Hook kicks [low first] and toe kick
g. Combination kicking - eventually with hand

Basic Defense:
a. The stop hit
- The shin/knee kick
- The finger jab (close range)
- Any type of kick to fit in
b. The four corner counter

Power training:
a. Isometric training:
- The upward outward force
- The basic power training
- The punch
- The kick

Classical techniques
a. Pak sao
b. Lop sao
c. Gwa chuie
d. Chop chuie/gwa chuie
e. Pak sao/gwa chuie
f. Double lop sao (a & b)
g. Chop chuie/gwa chuie, lop sao/gwa chuie
h. Jut sao
i. Pak sao/jut sao
j. Chop chuie/gwa chuie/jut tek
k. Inside gate tan da
l. Tan da low/gwa chuie
m. Chop chuie/gwa chuie/lop sao

Combination:
a. Right hand feint with groin kick
b. Right kick feint with bil-jee
c. Right feint to stomach with right straight to head
d. Right feint to head shift to right to stomach.

*Los Angeles Curriculum*
Fitness Program
a. Alternate splits
b. Waist twisting (three times to each side)
c. Run in place
d. Shoulder circling
e. High kicks
f. Side kick raise
g. Sit-ups
h. Waist twisting
i. Leg raises
j. Forward bends

Punching:
(Hanging paper, glove, glove pad, wall pad, heavy bag)
a. Warm-up - the letting out of water [the idea of dropping the hammer loosely]
b. The straight punch (left/right)
- with pursuing
c. The entering straight right
- high
- low
d. The back fist

Kicking:
a. Warm-up - (left/right)
- letting out of water
- the whip
b. Side kick - (left/right)
[note: choice of group training method]
- Facing two lines
- In group
- One student comes out
c. Straight kick - (left/right)
d. Rear kick
e. The shin/knee/groin kicks
f. Hook kicks [low first] and toe kick
g. Combination kicking - eventually with hand

Basic Defense:
a. The stop hit
- The shin/knee kick
- The finger jab (close range)
- Any type of kick to fit in
b. The four corner counter

Power training:
a. Isometric training:
- The upward outward force
- The basic power training
- The punch
- The kick

Classical techniques
a. Pak sao
b. Lop sao
c. Gwa chuie
d. Chop chuie/gwa chuie
e. Pak sao/gwa chuie
f. Double lop sao (a & b)
g. Chop chuie/gwa chuie, lop sao/gwa chuie
h. Jut sao
i. Pak sao/jut sao
j. Chop chuie/gwa chuie/jut tek
k. Inside gate tan da
l. Tan da low/gwa chuie
m. Chop chuie/gwa chuie/lop sao

Combination:
a. Right hand feint with groin kick
b. Right kick feint with bil-jee
c. Right feint to stomach with right straight to head
d. Right feint to head shift to right to stomach.


The Three Facets to Jeet Kune Do

1. Non-Classical:
That is, there were and are no classical postures, no unrealistic footwork, no mechanical body movements, no dissection of movement (i.e. "first you do this, then you do this, and then you do this," etc.) as if it were a corpse. Further, there are no two-man cooperation drills and no rhythmic forms. Instead, the art is "alive" and infused with broken rhythm.

2. Directness:
There is no passive defense, blocking is considered the least efficient manner of defense. Everything in the art is stripped to its essential components with absolutely no fancy decoration or ornate movements (i.e., if somebody grabs you, punch him!). Students are taught to see reality in its such-ness and not deliberate about it. Simply experience it as it is, when it is. As if, when someone throws something to you, you catch it - you don't first grunt and go into a horse stance. And similarly, when someone grabs you, you hit him - you don't get involved in elaborate joint manipulations and complex maneuvering.

3. Simplicity:
a. A daily minimize instead of a daily increase (being wise doesn't mean to "add" more, being wise means to be able to get off sophistication and be simply simple)
b. The three stages in Jeet Kune Do
1- Sticking to the Nucleus
2- Liberation from the Nucleus
3- Returning to the original freedom

Or:
"Before I studied the art, a punch was just like a punch, a kick was just like a kick. After I studied the art, a punch is no longer a punch, a kick is no longer a kick. Now that I understood the art, a punch is just like a punch, a kick is just like a kick."


Original Jun Fan Interactive Focus Mitt Drills "1 - 2 Series"

· Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination. Student catches jab. Then student Bob/weaves the cross and follows up with hook/cross/hook and any two kicks of their choice.

· Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination. Student catches jab and throws a rollback/Jeet Tek to deal with cross. Student then follows up with cross/hook/cross and any two kicks of their choice.

· Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination. Student catches jab and then throws straightlead (cut punch) to deal with cross. Then student follows up with cross/hook/cross and any two kicks of their choice

· Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination. Student catches jab and then uses a shoulder shop to deal with cross. Then student follows up with cross/hook/cross and any two kicks of their choice

· Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination. Student catches jab. Then student slips the cross while throwing a cross/with lead hand parry (Split Entry). Student follows up with hook/cross/hook and any two kicks of their choice.

· Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination. Student catches jab and then uses a Woang Pak Da to deal with cross. Then student follows up with cross/hook/cross and any two kicks of their choice.

· Feeder throws Jab/Cross combination. Student catches jab and deals with cross with a ‘cover/drop step’. Student then follows up with cross/hook/cross and any two kicks of their choice.

Note: These drills are done several ways. First they should be done “as is” to learn the correct energy and motions of the drill. Then you must make them alive with both footwork and the proper intensity level.

You can then add to the drill by making them more interactive. Before each drill, use these methods as well as come up with some of your own:
· Have a feeder/student jab exchange with the feeder acting as the initiator.
· Have the student initiate the drill by throwing a jeet tek (or any technique) and the feeder counter the students attack with the start off the drill.


Original Jun Fan Interactive Focus Mitt Drills
"1-3 Series"

· Feeder Throws Jab/Hook combination. Student catches jab. Then student uses Biu Sau Da to deal with hook. Student then follows up with Cross/Hook/Cross and any two kicks of their choice.

· Feeder Throws Jab/Hook combination. Student catches jab. Then student uses a Bob/weave against the hook and follows up with Cross/Hook/Cross and any two kicks of their choice.

· Feeder Throws Jab/Hook combination. Student catches jab and uses shoulder stop to deal with hook. Student then follows up with Cross/Hook/Cross and any two kicks of their choice.

· Feeder throws Jab/Hook combination. Student catches jab and throws a rollback/Jeet Tek to deal with Hook. Student then follows up with cross/hook/cross and any two kicks of their choice

· Feeder throws Jab/Hook combination. Student catches jab and deals with hook with a ‘cover/drop step’. Student then follows up with hook/cross/hook and any two kicks of their choice

Note: These drills are done several ways. First they should be done “as is” to learn the correct energy and motions of the drill. Then you must make them alive with both footwork and the proper intensity level.

You can then add to the drill by making them more interactive. Before each drill, use these methods as well as come up with some of your own:
· Have a feeder/student jab exchange with the feeder acting as the initiator.
· Have the student initiate the drill by throwing a jeet tek (or any technique) and the feeder counter the students attack with the start off the drill.

THE FIVE WAYS OF ATTACK

SECTION 1

(One) Simple Angle Attack (S.A.A.)
(Check The Eight Basis Blocking Positions)

- Leading With The Right, Guarding With The Left, While Moving To The Right.
- Leading Right Stop Kick (Groin, Knee, Shin)
- Broken Timing Angle Attack (B.T.A.A.)

SECTION 2

(two) Hand immobilizing attack (H.I.A)
(Close Own Boundaries While Closing Distance - Watch Out For Stop Hit Or Kick)

- Ready To Angle Strike When Opponent Opens Or Backs Up
- Use Front Before Immobilize

SECTION 3

(three) Progressive indirect attack (P.I.A.)
Moving Out Of Line Whenever Possible - Boundaries Close Accordingly

1.   High To Low
(a)  R STR To Low R Thrust
(b)  R STR To R Groin Toe Kick
(c)  R STR To L STR (Or Kick)
(d)  L STR To R Groin Toe Kick

11.  Low To High
(a)  R STR To High R STR (Or Hook)
(b)  R Groin Kick To High R STR
(c)  R Groin Kick To High Hook Kick
(d)  L STR To R High STR

111.  Left/Right Or Right Left
(a)  R STR To R Hook
(b)  L THR To R STR
(c)  Snap Back & L Cross's Opponent's R
(d)  Opponent Cross Hand Block (L. Cross)

SECTION 4

(four)  Attack by combination (a.b.c)
(Tight Boundaries - Broken Rythm - Surprise Opponent - Speed)

(a)  The One-Two (O-N-E- Two)
(b)  The O-N-E Two - Hook
(c)  R-Body - R-Jaw - L-Jaw
(d)  R-Jaw - Hook-Jaw - L-Jaw
(e)  The Straight High/Low

SECTION 5

(FIVE) Attack by drawing (A.B.D)
(Awareness - Balance To Attack)
(a)  By Exposing
(b)  By Forcing
(c)  By Feinting

Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do Grappling Arts (Original Bruce Lee's notes)

Do's: 1. Always keep moving. 2. Be prepared for counters. 3. Develop cat-like movements. 4. Make your opponent wrestle your way. 5. Be aggressive; make your opponent think
Don'ts:1. Don't cross your legs. 2. Don't commit your arms to deeply. 3. Don't chase your opponent. 4. Don't rely on one takedown; be ready for other openings. 5. Don't let your opponent circle you..

Joint Locks
Joint Locks may be done while standing or lying on the ground, as an immobilizing technique.

  1.   Outside armpit lock-to left or right stance.
  2.   Wrist Lock
  3.   Reverse Wrist
  4.   Reverse twisting wrist lock - to double arm  lock
  5.   Lying across arm bar.
  6.   Standing single leg lock.
  7.   Lying single leg lock.
  8.   Single leg and spine lock
  9.   Double leg and spine lock
10. Foot twist toe.

Chokes:
1. Rear drop choke.
2. Lean over drop choke
3. Side drop choke

Foul Tactics:
1. Hair pulling while in-fighting
.....for control.
2.  Foot stomping while in-fighting.
.....for maiming
3.  Skin pinching, biting and ear pulling while in-fighting.
.....for release or control
4.  Groin grabbing.
.....for maiming or release

Takedown Methods:
1.  Circle step single leg tackle.
2.  Drop step leg tackle.
3.  Draw step leg tackle.

Throwing:
1. Hooking throw.
2. Reverse hooking throw.
3. Single leg tackle and trip.
4. Double leg tackle.
5. Right foot sweep -- with or without arm drag to right or left stance.
6. Left foot sweep -- with or without arm drag to right or left stance.

Closed & Open Bai Jong

All major modes of Jun Fan footwork

Offensive and defensive hand and foot tools, not excluding elbows, knees, forearms, and head.

3 Ranges of Attack
Five and three way kicking drills
Four Corner Lin SIl Die Dar
Extensive Phon Sao
Don Chi Sao
Seong Chi Sao
Inner & Outer Lop Sao Cycle Drills
Woang Pak Drill
Five Way Energy Drill
Free flowing combat sensitivity
Emotional Climate Training
Five Ways of Attack
SDA
ABC
HIA
PIA
ABD

Ground fighting (this is NOT a mat-oriented grappling school or BJJ dojo).  The ground is the last place we want to be in a real fight.

Jun Fan/ Jeet Kune Do Kickboxing Drills
Mook Ya Jong
Sparring strategy and application
Sil Lim Tao Form (Complete form as taught by Bruce Lee)
Physical conditioning
Basic Jook Wan

Theories and Principles
    Centerline Theory

    Mother Line 

    Economy of Motion Theory

    Theory of Facing

    The Fighting Measure

Constant Forward Pressure

    Four Corner Theory

    Primary and Secondary Targets

    Defense Zones and Peremeters

    Longest Weapon to Nearest Target

    Visual Focus Principles

    Relax and Explode

    Zero Pressure

    Non-Intention

    Triangle Structure of the Body

You can see the Los Angeles Curriculum was simpler in terms of technique but not theory or application. In essence, the only techniques Bruce practiced in the end were the techniques that had the highest percentage of landing, namely:

Hand Strikes:

- Straight
- Hook
- Uppercut
- Backfist
- Finger Jab

Kicks:

-Front Thrust Kick
-Side Thrust Kick
-Front Snap Kick
-Hook Kick
-Round Kick

Plus a few high percentage throws and submissions.

*** I take no credit for this information, I found most of it online, and from my own training***


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 22, 2018)

DanT said:


> *Oakland Curriculum*
> 1. Salutation
> 
> 2. Kicking Drills:
> ...



OK, I read and visualized that.  Twice.  When can I come to your training facility and get my black belt?    

Kidding of course.  That looks like a very comprehensive set of learning.


----------



## evan.fedora (Jul 6, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Maybe he did but I'll be honest Bruce lee did talk a load of crap sometimes. Fantastical martial artist but he said a lot to make himself sound good. For example he often said forms were useless and should never train them but his students have claimed he taught forms and practiced them himself as part of his daily workout. Also his whole no style thing well that's nonsense because his base was wing Chun so he obviously had a style and frankly you do need a style to learn the basics of martial arts which are by far the most important things


Agree totally! He build a machine from the parts of "Other Useless machines"


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 7, 2018)

evan.fedora said:


> Agree totally! He build a machine from the parts of "Other Useless machines"


I disagree almost entirely with the last half of that sentence.


----------



## evan.fedora (Jul 8, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I disagree almost entirely with the last half of that sentence.


I respect ur opinion!


----------

